# Squirrel under my stove



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's right, this morning Basil, our son's 9 month old rescue, snagged a juvenile squirrel in the back yard. We have a dog door, so guess what? Yup in the house & dropped it under the kitchen table. Hubby was right there, but with 2 dogs going after it, he had to corral them. With his hands full, the poor thing crawled under the stove. I've had birds in my house (via fire place), never a squirrel. Long story short, he got it out & put it back in the tree (momma was barking). I hope it'll be alright. What way to start the day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am glad it is out of your home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an exciting and crazy start to your day-would have made a great video.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I bet the squirrel will be fine. They are really tough little critters.


----------

